# Sedation & throat numbing for upper scope



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

I've just been to a gastro specialist for the first time in 11 years and he's going to do an upper endoscopy (my first) on the 19th. I'm almost more worried about the drugs than the scope invasion. Apparently he uses Demerol, which I'm not too happy about.I'm wondering if anyone has ever had morphine for this procedure? I'd be much more comfortable with that.What other sedating drugs has anyone had and done well on?Other worries:1) Is the throat-numbing thing really unpleasant? I remember one poster saying she felt like she couldn't breathe and panicked.2) My nose is kind of chronically stuffy lately, is that going to cause a problem during the procedure?Thanks in advance...


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

OK, in case this is of interest to people with procedures in the offing: I looked around a little bit and found this at guideline.gov in a guideline from the American Society for Gastrointestinal Endoscopy:"Morphine is usually avoided due to concern about stimulating smooth muscle contraction and inducing spasm of the sphincter of Oddi, which may be a particular problem during endoscopic retrograde cholangiopancreatography (ERCP)."source: http://www.guideline.gov/summary/summary.a...tring=endoscopy I have had Demerol on two occasions, once for a colonoscopy 11 years ago, when it caused a very weird (fortunately brief) tickling sensation in the back of my throat, and in the OR after an abdominal surgery to remove fibroids. The colonoscopy went well enough, I'll admit. After the surgery, though, I woke up feeling majorly awful and asked what they'd given me, and when they told me Demerol I asked them to switch me to morphine. I was much better after the first dose of morphine and it continued to manage my postoperative pain very nicely. The worst problem I had was--of course--bowel cramps after the bowel started to wake up. I know that in hospitals they worry about morphine interfering with the return of bowel function. I say, all in good time







. Demerol also has some nasty metabolites, morphine is a cleaner drug, but looks like I will probably have to go along with the Demerol.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

if I remember my endoscopy right, they make you drink this nasty liquid(just plug your nose and open your throat) which numbs everything on the way down, then they put you under a general sedetive when they did it to me, i thought i had dozed off for less then a second, just shut my eyes, opened them back up. and i was in recovery. the worst part for me was the I.V. lol Endoscopy's are incredibly easy. they're peice of cake!


----------



## sue660 (Dec 8, 2001)

I haven't had an upper endo, but when I was in having my colonoscopy, a couple of others in the ward had upper endos and both of them came out basically floating...saying there was nothing to it. If you know that you cannot handle Demerol, ask them to use something else. There are heaps of different drugs they can use. I'm sure they'll accomodate.Sooz


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Thanks to both of you for the encouraging words. Unfortunately my outlook is a little complicated by being apparently in the acute stages of a fluoroquinolone antibiotic reaction, which can make the body react badly to almost any other drug. So with that on top of stock endoscopy phobia (and new doctor phobia) I'm basically petrified. It's gotta be done though, in fact I think it's long overdue. I can't truthfully say that I can't handle Demerol, since I've had it twice and lived to tell--I just didn't like that throat tickle or how I felt postoperatively--but that was pre-flox. I'm going to call the gastro's office next week and see if he will discuss options with me. To numb the throat, I believe his secretary said he uses a spray. I've read some things about topical anesthesia (can cause methemoglobinemia, etc., yada yada) so I'm not sanguine about that either... But thanks anyway.







It is reassuring to remember that most people who have posted here about upper scopes have had a favorable experience.


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

Well, I did get it done, under minimal sedation because I refused to burden anyone with "escort service" for such a minor procedure. Had a very light combination of morphine and Versed (the doc graciously agreed to substitute morphine for the usual Demerol) and was completely awake/aware. Either the sedation or the throat spray or the combination did what it had to do, because the tube went right down with no effort on my part. I felt some pains during the scoping, but no big deal (or the drugs convinced me it was no big deal), and I could have walked out of there 10 minutes later, though of course they wouldn't allow it. I don't have H. pylori biopsy results yet but the gross appearance of the tract was fine except for "a little irritation at the bottom of the esophagus" as expected. Not enough to warrant prescribing a PPI, thank god, because I really didn't want to go there. If this test is in your future, I can say with greater confidence now that you'll probably be none the worse and happy to have the information. I've had some very annoying right-sided, motion-related chest pain since the third day after the procedure, but I'm pretty sure that's another story, probably something I did to myself at the gym Sunday... <sigh>


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm glad! like I said though, they're a peice of cake! I should have a H Pylori Biopsy done..


----------



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

when I had my upper endscopy. My doctor use a throat thing to numb the back of the throat. I had to sollow it and it wasnt so bad at all then I drift of to sleep. I am not sure what relaxer he use. Good Luck Leah


----------

